# GR/West Michigan



## Stephen Thomas (Aug 19, 2005)

We are having a race on Sept 10th, starting at 4 PM at Rivershore Internatioal Raceway, located in the Alto/Caledonia, Mi area, SE of Grand Rapids. Track is a four lane , 171' road course. Interested parties should contact Stephen Thomas at [email protected]

Stephen


----------



## Warhead Mess (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, I'm interested in HO scale and 1/24th..anyone run these anymore>> I'm located in Rockford , MI..THX!!..Later...Mess


----------



## sturgis (Sep 13, 2007)

SWMSRA Southwest Michigan Slot Racers Assoc. has been racing HO cars since the late 80's.. Most of the races are in the K-Zoo Battle Creek, soth haven area But we venture up to Muskegon every year. That might be close enough for you.

www.swmsra.com

for more info


----------

